# RP morelia pictures



## Jason (Oct 15, 2009)

one of my male RP darwins shed the other night so i thought i'd try and get some nice shots of him.
will get some better ones when i borrow a better camera.
id LOVE to see some of the RP's you guys are working with, i know there are some absolute stunners out there so put some pics up of your best.... no jags, just your own RP's


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice Jason!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 15, 2009)

i want him!


----------



## andyh (Oct 15, 2009)

bring em on!!!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2009)

"Black Ice"? I think "Boot Polish Jungle" has a much better ring to it


----------



## hardcorey007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice Jason. Way to make me envious :cry:


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 15, 2009)

Closest thing i have to yours Jason ...no idea if you'd call it really RP but i think it is reduced a little .....

One of Rams line of Darwins , she has issues ....


----------



## cougars (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice Jason, How do you like this one?


----------



## candycaine (Oct 15, 2009)

here ya go Cape yorks are my fave


----------



## Jason (Oct 15, 2009)

great animals everyone. heres a couple more


----------



## johneven (Oct 15, 2009)

that is sweet thing u got there jason, love them.


----------



## gozz (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice darwins, they look just like the ghost darwins


----------



## SnakePower (Oct 15, 2009)

That Darwin is looking sweet Jas!

Here's a little Ballistic RP...


----------



## Perko (Oct 15, 2009)

Great looking snakes Jason.


----------



## Jason (Oct 15, 2009)

thats a stunner mate, very clean.


----------



## Kris (Oct 15, 2009)

Got a decent/not blurry photo of the "ballistic RP MORPH" sort of looks like a few of the normal Jungles in the Jungle thread.

Very nice Jason

Cheers,
Kris


----------



## Jason (Oct 15, 2009)

Kris said:


> Got a decent/not blurry photo of the "ballistic RP MORPH" sort of looks like a few of the normal Jungles in the Jungle thread.
> 
> Very nice Jason
> 
> ...



thanks mate.
i think zac was refering to the fact that the snake is tightly rolled up like a BALL ie BALListic..... i could be very wrong though


----------



## Kris (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry, it's so hard to tell with so many new morphs appearing all the time.

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 15, 2009)

Kris said:


> Got a decent/not blurry photo of the "ballistic RP MORPH" sort of looks like a few of the normal Jungles in the Jungle thread.
> 
> Very nice Jason
> 
> ...


I didn't see it written anywhere that it was a special morph, only a RP animal to go along with the thread.  Kind of coincidental that it is in a tight ball and Snakepower called it a Ballistsic RP 



Jason said:


> thanks mate.
> i think zac was refering to the fact that the snake is tightly rolled up like a BALL ie BALListic..... i could be very wrong though


That's how I read it too!


----------



## Bluie (Oct 15, 2009)

Jason those carpets have come up nice.


----------



## beersdave (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## steve6610 (Oct 15, 2009)

couple of mine, i think they could go under R.P.,


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 15, 2009)

Some hot looking critters in this thread 
heres one of mine


----------



## Colin (Oct 16, 2009)

heres one..


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 16, 2009)

Do these count as RP?









Cheers,
D.


----------



## jay76 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is some of mine


----------



## jay76 (Oct 16, 2009)

2 more


----------



## moreliainsanity (Oct 16, 2009)

Some really nice animals here and it's good to see that pics thread are still alive in APS even though there's a lot of sarcastic comments from perfect herpers keep the pics coming......


----------



## jay76 (Oct 16, 2009)

There are some stunning looking animals in this thread. She is looking great roger


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers Jarrod
but thats the male ,
the female is in shed mode and is a lot nicer ?
hope i get a clutch out of them .
You breed so many quality coastals mate , well done .
Roger


----------



## jay76 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Cheers Jarrod
> but thats the male ,
> the female is in shed mode and is a lot nicer ?
> hope i get a clutch out of them .
> ...



Thanks mate I thought that was the female......Post up a photo after she sheds.


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

...


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

This Diamond has a very limited amount of rosettes showing. Rosettes = Patterning.

Does this snake pass as 'Reduced' patterned or is just an animal displaying increased black?







This striped Jungle has an increased pattern from what we would usually find on an animal in its natural state. 






Does this animal pass as having an 'Increased' pattern?

This animal would easily be called a 'Reduced' patterned animal by most people. The problem being is that the increased colouration on this animal is in fact the yellow (pattern) not the black (base colour/ background colour). Call me old fashioned but this animal is displaying an 'Increased' pattern, NOT reduced.







Cheers,
Viridis


----------



## Brettix (Oct 16, 2009)

My male RP bredli, beautiful snakes so far people


----------



## jay76 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice snakes Nick, And that bredli is stunning brettix. Here are some of my womas


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 16, 2009)

Love that Bredli Brettix!

Awesome animals everyone.


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 16, 2009)

heres my darwin also from Ramsayi... ive posted this pic a couple of times but i spose it wont hurt to post him again


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2009)

some stunning animals being posted everyone!.
thanks for all the oments in regards to mine. i think one of the favourite things about the animal in the first pic is the colours coming out in his head pattern.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 16, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Love that Bredli Brettix!
> 
> Awesome animals everyone.


 Thanks mate 

Thanks Jay78 your woma is a stunner,throw it my way if u get tired of it :lol:


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

hobbo said:


> heres my darwin also from Ramsayi... ive posted this pic a couple of times but i spose it wont hurt to post him again


 
Now that is a hot looking North-Western Hobbo!!!!!!!!!!!! Hats off to Rammers and Pia:shock:


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 16, 2009)

viridis said:


> Now that is a hot looking North-Western Hobbo!!!!!!!!!!!! Hats off to Rammers and Pia:shock:



Nick that thing of hobbs looks 10 times better in real life .


----------



## jay76 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hobbo I have said it before, that darwin is the best I have seen. Cheers Jarrod
ps If you ever want to sell it let me know.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Nick,thought you got out of jungles and all that but looks like you're still working with them to me,they're nice jungles you posted!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 16, 2009)

I actually find the term reduced pattern or RP ridiculous!!!How is it a reduced pattern,does there have to be even amounts of colour?Pattern type"banded/all other patterns" it's simply a pattern not reduced or RP!! Does anyone have enhanced patterned animals or AP morelia then you'd get advanced enhanced or reduced pattern animals being the super form of the species????

It's a pattern and there's endless amounts of patterns with an endless pattern variety it's simple as that!


----------



## Kris (Oct 16, 2009)

Come on BROWNS, you're just upset that you can't breed super dooooper RP's :lol:


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Hey Nick,thought you got out of jungles and all that but looks like you're still working with them to me,they're nice jungles you posted!


 
I do not have a single Carpet in my collection Browns. I have a few 'trick' animals but they are tied up with close friends housing, breeding and raising the offspring.

I actually have 9 snakes at my place Browns and 4 of them are Roughies.


----------



## Jason (Oct 17, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> I actually find the term reduced pattern or RP ridiculous!!!How is it a reduced pattern,does there have to be even amounts of colour?Pattern type"banded/all other patterns" it's simply a pattern not reduced or RP!! Does anyone have enhanced patterned animals or AP morelia then you'd get advanced enhanced or reduced pattern animals being the super form of the species????
> 
> It's a pattern and there's endless amounts of patterns with an endless pattern variety it's simple as that!



when somebody says RP or reduced pattern most if not all keeper know what they are refering to, just as they would if somebody said banded or striped... absolutely no difference at all... so if RP is ridiculous, it is no more so then striped, banded 50/50 etc etc.


----------



## bkevo (Oct 17, 2009)

thought this was RP morelia pictures. not voice your opinion.


----------



## Colin (Oct 18, 2009)

this is just a pattern.. whether its called reduced pattern // enhanced pattern // whatever pattern.. I dont really know.. 

I just love the colours and the patterns.. and don't care whatever name there called.. 

whover is breeding this sort of stuff.. I wouldn't know.. 
I just wish I was  what names I would call them though is > hot and sexy :lol:


----------



## jahan (Oct 18, 2009)

i would have to agree aswell Colin,i would call them hot and sexy....


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 18, 2009)

when somebody says RP or reduced pattern most if not all keeper know what they are refering to, just as they would if somebody said banded or striped... absolutely no difference at all... so if RP is ridiculous, it is no more so then striped, banded 50/50 etc etc. 

I bet there are heaps of people who are into herps who would have no idea what RP means and would most likely think it a ridiculous term and it seems many others are a little confused also.Striped or banded is pretty obvious however the term RP has not been well known in the hobby for that long at all only becoming more well known of late,before that there were still animals that people would class as RP however back then it was simply called what it was, a nicely patterned jungle perhaps or does it sound better if it's a RP jungle with RP head pattern.That's one place the term reduced pattern is easily recognised when a jungle has a reduced head pattern...I'll stick with what I said it's simply a pattern some are nice some aren't depending on the individual, pattern variation is basically endless!


----------



## Jason (Oct 18, 2009)

Colin said:


> this is just a pattern.. whether its called reduced pattern // enhanced pattern // whatever pattern.. I dont really know..
> 
> I just love the colours and the patterns.. and don't care whatever name there called..
> 
> ...



very nice but i said no jags  ... the first one is absolutely stunning.... no head shots???


----------



## Jason (Oct 18, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> when somebody says RP or reduced pattern most if not all keeper know what they are refering to, just as they would if somebody said banded or striped... absolutely no difference at all... so if RP is ridiculous, it is no more so then striped, banded 50/50 etc etc.
> 
> I bet there are heaps of people who are into herps who would have no idea what RP means and would most likely think it a ridiculous term and it seems many others are a little confused also.Striped or banded is pretty obvious however the term RP has not been well known in the hobby for that long at all only becoming more well known of late,before that there were still animals that people would class as RP however back then it was simply called what it was, a nicely patterned jungle perhaps or does it sound better if it's a RP jungle with RP head pattern.That's one place the term reduced pattern is easily recognised when a jungle has a reduced head pattern...I'll stick with what I said it's simply a pattern some are nice some aren't depending on the individual, pattern variation is basically endless!



i understand what you are saying. i would also regard a 30/70% banded animal t be somewhat an RP.
what would you deem a suitable name for what has been referred to as RP, something that would cause no confusion but just descriptive in tersm of the type of pattern like the term striped?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 18, 2009)

Jason said:


> when somebody says RP or reduced pattern most if not all keeper know what they are refering to, just as they would if somebody said banded or striped... absolutely no difference at all... so if RP is ridiculous, it is no more so then striped, banded 50/50 etc etc.


 
Spot on Jason


----------



## gunny (Oct 18, 2009)

That's one place the term reduced pattern is easily recognised when a jungle has a reduced head pattern...QUOTE]

So your saying the black on the head is the pattern and can be reduced but when you get to the body the yellow is the pattern so it is increased. sounds like theres none more confused than yourself.


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 18, 2009)

Are zebras white with black stripes or black with white stripes?


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2009)

*re RP*



Colin said:


> heres one..



Thats the winner on looks,enchanced black,enchanced yellow and pattern,almost cheating :lol:


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2009)

*re RP*



fine_jungles said:


> Are zebras white with black stripes or black with white stripes?



What type zebra do you mean,the RP zebras,or enchanced glow in the dark ones


----------



## Colin (Oct 18, 2009)

zulu said:


> Thats the winner on looks,enchanced black,enchanced yellow and pattern,almost cheating :lol:



thanks zulu  it will be even better if she hurries up and sheds and actually lays something for the first time in her history  
I wont believe it until she actally does it and it may not be too far off.. then again it might :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 18, 2009)

gunny said:


> That's one place the term reduced pattern is easily recognised when a jungle has a reduced head pattern...QUOTE]
> 
> So your saying the black on the head is the pattern and can be reduced but when you get to the body the yellow is the pattern so it is increased. sounds like theres none more confused than yourself.



Nah man you got it all wrong I don't count one part as the pattern the whole lot together is what makes up the pattern..pretty obvious I'd have thought?When it comes to jungles they typically tend to have a distinctive head pattern which you can look at the outside yellow of the head as the pattern or the black in the yellow or both but when I specifically say head pattern when referring to jungles it's the typical skull and crossbones I'm talking about which can also be looked at as a turtle or a few others I've heard.When the typical black skull and crossbones head pattern is not joined in certain places or basically not a full skull and crossbone looking pattern it's been called a reduced head pattern by many for some time yet I doubt that's how everyone looks at it...some ppl seem to think all herps in Oz are on the internet ?


----------



## symbol (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, this might be a dumb question, but I am going to ask it anyway! Whats 'RP' stand for??? I am sure as soon s you tell me it will be so obvious to me!!!


----------



## zulu (Oct 18, 2009)

*re RP*



Colin said:


> thanks zulu  it will be even better if she hurries up and sheds and actually lays something for the first time in her history
> I wont believe it until she actally does it and it may not be too far off.. then again it might :lol:


 
Best of luck to you Colin,on a serious note us zulus used to like to hunt the Reduced Pattern zebras,nearly starved to death because we couldnt see them,nearly died out until jason emailed us with more imformation,now we all hunt the vividly coloured ones that stik out like lions nuts.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2009)

symbol said:


> Okay, this might be a dumb question, but I am going to ask it anyway! Whats 'RP' stand for??? I am sure as soon s you tell me it will be so obvious to me!!!


 
reduced pattern


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 18, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Some people will argue if you dont no what the normal pattern should look like,how can you call something a reduced pattern..With alot of things in this hobby,some people try to make millions by selling their critters for alot more than their worth just by using fancy names....BUT their is some truely amazing snakes out their that are Reduced pattern....With alot of the carpet species theres a huge difference in them,colour-pattern etc so its hard to say its a reduced pattern if you dont no what it should look like in the first place.....MARK


----------



## dee4 (Oct 18, 2009)

Brettix said:


> My male RP bredli, beautiful snakes so far people



That is a cracker of a Bredli Brettix. Have you a female similar?


----------



## Jason (Oct 18, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Some people will argue if you dont no what the normal pattern should look like,how can you call something a reduced pattern..With alot of things in this hobby,some people try to make millions by selling their critters for alot more than their worth just by using fancy names....BUT their is some truely amazing snakes out their that are Reduced pattern....With alot of the carpet species theres a huge difference in them,colour-pattern etc so its hard to say its a reduced pattern if you dont no what it should look like in the first place.....MARK



thats the same as all colour/patterns though.
well then it would be hard to say something is 50/50 or super striped or high yellow or hypomelanistic etc if in fact you dont know their true colour/pattern? i could call my womas hypomelanistic... some of them have no black at all. RP is and always will be a term used to DESCRIBE the patterning on some animals. If someody that doesnt like the term breds 'RP' animals they could just as easily call them IP (increased pattern) if the see it the other way round... its just describing the animal.


----------



## gunny (Oct 18, 2009)

ok i see what ur getting at browns


----------



## viridis (Oct 18, 2009)

Jason said:


> . If someody that doesnt like the term breds 'RP' animals they could just as easily call them IP (increased pattern) if the see it the other way round... its just describing the animal.


 
Jason has hit the nail on the head. Regardless of whether the animal is called R.P or I.P, it is used to describe a nice looking snake.

No one can say that the animals Colin posted have a normal pattern:shock:

Cheers,
Viridis


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 18, 2009)

snaped a few pics today of some young ones


----------



## gozz (Oct 18, 2009)

Viridis can you put up some pics of the Nice darwin hatchie (the first pic )
so we can see how it turned out cheers


----------



## viridis (Oct 18, 2009)

Here you go jizz,

These are a few of the animals that I have not posted pics of as adults. 

Let me guess, they look like normal North - Westerns right






















Cheers,

Viridis


----------



## gozz (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that there nice animals cheers


----------



## kupper (Oct 18, 2009)

Great animals viridis


----------



## Colin (Oct 18, 2009)

love those pics nick  awesome animal and I love that head pattern 


so people is this a reduced pattern or increased pattern?
or is it a 50/50 reduced / increased pattern?? :lol:


----------



## Brettix (Oct 18, 2009)

dee4 said:


> That is a cracker of a Bredli Brettix. Have you a female similar?


 
Thanks dee  he has certainly stolen my heart.
I have a similar fem but she's just an SP (standard pattern) :lol:


----------



## jay76 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great looking animal Nick. Love that one Colin


----------



## congo_python (Oct 19, 2009)

Love that Bredli Brettix its a stunner


----------



## Jason (Oct 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> love those pics nick  awesome animal and I love that head pattern
> 
> 
> so people is this a reduced pattern or increased pattern?
> or is it a 50/50 reduced / increased pattern?? :lol:



looks normal to me  id probably call it a hyper jungle ....... descriptive


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 19, 2009)

Its all to confusing to me lol
ill just post a pic of this female who just shed .
she is reduced in something lol


----------



## Brettix (Oct 19, 2009)

congo_python said:


> Love that Bredli Brettix its a stunner


Thanks Kurt,cant wait to use him


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 19, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Its all to confusing to me lol
> ill just post a pic of this female who just shed .
> she is reduced in something lol


 
I'd say reduced ugliness or increased good-lookingness! Hot looking snake mate!


----------



## zulu (Oct 19, 2009)

*re RP*



Jungle_Freak said:


> Its all to confusing to me lol
> ill just post a pic of this female who just shed .
> she is reduced in something lol



Arrrr roger,in Jungle Geek speak it has truly been finely tuned to maximise its unique beauty and other outstanding traits to give years of viewing pleasure in ones vivarium situation,comes complete with sunglasses!


----------



## congo_python (Oct 19, 2009)

I dont want to know what u do in ur spare time Brett, thats ur business


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2009)

thats a great looking animal Roger


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 19, 2009)

Viridis you have some exceptional animals.

I love that black jungle Colin.

This is one of my mine.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 19, 2009)

dee4 said:


> That is a cracker of a Bredli Brettix. Have you a female similar?


 
I also will be putting him with this girl next season.
Pics of pair.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheers Snake Whisperer 
you are spot on mate .

oh Zulu Warrior Dude 
all praise be for Jarred W
him breedem them colourful critters


----------



## rick (Oct 23, 2009)

*what evers??????????*

Roger i cant stop looking at that Hypo i think i am going to have to go to the bank tomorrow and take out some serious money to temp you with, As usaul all your animals are just stunning. Oh thanks for the Tiger stripe Jungle he is doing just fine i am so happy with it. cant wait to see what you get out of this season coming should be some amazing stripes coming:lol:


----------



## gold&black... (Oct 23, 2009)

Three people who really have some exceptional snakes....& the winners are

Nick, Jarrod and Brettix.....

Hi Nick, how u been??? It's really sad that u got rid of most of u'r snakes.... 

Jarrod, that's quite a collection of snakes u'v put together...... Do post more pics of u'r snakes.....

Brettix, I don't know u but thats one of the best Bredli I'v seen either in any collection or on the net........ U'r one lucky person....

Cheers

G/B....


----------



## Ishah (Oct 23, 2009)

RP is another weird as term used to describe snake patterning or "morphs" and it gets over-used way too much and confuses the crap out of me... Why not just call them "SP" or "AP"? aka Standard pattern or Abnormal pattern? lol so much less confusion, and a crap load less bickering and bitching about whether it is or not...  lol

With the jungle head pattern thing... What is mine? Should I call it the "?" morph or whatever? Because its in the shape of a "?" ???? And not a pirate morph? (aka skull and cross bones :lol: ) :? Personally I dont know if its a "RP" or "AP" or whatever, but to me, it looks like yellow is the base colour... And I love it regardless... 

I just need it sexed and to find it a friend that looks similar with the "yellow base colour".... (Amazon is a Palmerston too btw... and looks nothing like Nick's one... :? ) 

EDIT: OH! She/he has a full belly stripe too!!!  well.. maybe not a full one... but very close to it...
















I love Amazon, because she/he has heaps of yellow and nice clean, solid yellow/gold and clean, solid black... No muddled murky looking smudgey colours... And she/he is very unique compared to what I've seen... But thats just my personal taste in Jungles...


----------



## Ishah (Oct 23, 2009)

My "AP" Coastals...

Phoenix (the male):

















Storm, (the female):
















I think Phoenix is striped, and Storm is partly striped... she has cool little donuts and pig's snouts :lol: down her centre...Its a broken stripe, but I like her lol... 

What do I call Indy my female MD's headpattern? She has a crop circle on her head... :lol: She's very different to Shadow, the male... Either way, I love all my animals for their uniqueness and "Abnormal patternability" lol...

A very old pic of her in the first few months that I got her...












Oh, and one of my female childrens pythons, Tiger, from a patternless het T+ mother and a "SP" het T+ father... I think... (Cant remember) she has a skull-like head pattern... but up the other way to Jungles' skull patterns lol... She's an evil bit of gear!!!






Her pattern is fading as she gets older, sometimes it comes back, sometimes it doesnt... OH NO!!! ITS A DISAPPEARING PATTERN!!! hahaha Or is that "ghost"? :|


Its all just so confusing to me....  I dont know what makes what a what morph or pattern.... I just know what I like...


Whoops  sorry, Tiger isnt a morelia... she's an antaresia... sorry...


----------



## Colin (Oct 23, 2009)

Ishah you have some great looking animals  very nice jungle, MD and antaresia..
and I love phoenix and storm  wnen are you goint to breed these two? 
when you do please put me down for a couple of the really hot ones.. 
awesome looking coastals  and excellent pics too..


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 23, 2009)

This girl is a pure tully, one of Roger's that I have been lucky enough to get my mitts on. Breeding size next season so I am over the moon! Thanks again S for doing our deal! Hope you don't mind me posting these pics!

The clean creams and perfect black borders really make this girl stand out, hoping she throws some serious RP screamers next year!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Oct 23, 2009)

Looking good Jase, That felt really does the trick. Let us know when you want to get some higher res pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 23, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> Looking good Jase, That felt really does the trick. Let us know when you want to get some higher res pics.



ill let you know when im ready... the felt does wonders.


----------



## jay76 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Cheers Snake Whisperer
> you are spot on mate .
> 
> oh Zulu Warrior Dude
> ...



Thanks Roger, You should get some stunners out of them. I am putting the other clutch mates together next year. It will be interesting to see how much colour we get out of this line. Cheers Jarrod


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 24, 2009)

Ishah that's a nice jungle but has quite a regular or common type of pattern for a jungle ,as for the head pattern it would fall into the category of being a reduced head pattern!

Sory but I didn't mention a thing about a pirate morph however the typical head pattern on most jungles is the distinct strong skull and crossbones however youras isn't ,it has a reduced head pattern,Snake Whisperer has another type of reduced head pattern for a pure jungle...can you see what I mean?


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is what I would class as RP.





But I spose I have to conform to the masses.


----------



## jay76 (Oct 24, 2009)

very nice looking jag


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 24, 2009)

Not jags,and not the same snake.


----------



## Kris (Oct 24, 2009)

jay76 said:


> very nice looking jag



Wow, way off the mark.

Very nice Pike1.

Kris.


----------



## jay76 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kris said:


> Wow, way off the mark.
> 
> Very nice Pike1.
> 
> Kris.



How do you get way off the mark. If it isnt it is a very nice line bred snake. And would pass as a jag


----------



## Kris (Oct 24, 2009)

jay76 said:


> How do you get way off the mark. If it isnt it is a very nice line bred snake. And would pass as a jag


Way off the mark = not a jag. Yes. it's an awesome snake. I have a couple from the same line as the yellow ones myself. But in no way a jag.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 25, 2009)

instead of me reading through all the chit chat, Can i classify my Darwin python as reducing in pattern as every shed he is losing black.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 25, 2009)

some nice stripes kickin round.


now....if u say these striped animals are reduced patterned, then your saying the base colour is the colour of the stripe right?
so as u can see in my female jungle, she is striped and yet her stripe is a different colour compared to the patterns on her side..in this case what is the base colour?lol its all too confusing haha







here are a few snakes that i consider to be rp


















nice snakes pike1..... are the stripes genetic?


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't want to seem like an idiot here, but I have to ask for help. Can you guys please explain to me what a JAG is? I have no idea, I have been looking, but can't find where to look to get the info on it.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 25, 2009)

ponybug said:


> couple of mine, i think they could go under R.P.,



Wow, i saw those pics and said "looks more like a coastal..wait a sec that looks like our guy...wait a sec it is one of his sisters !!!..."

classic, will post pics of our little fella asap


----------



## Brettix (Oct 25, 2009)

gold&black... said:


> Three people who really have some exceptional snakes....& the winners are
> 
> Nick, Jarrod and Brettix.....
> 
> ...


 :lol:Thanks G&B ,He has a promising futre ahead


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 25, 2009)

cosmicwolf4:
The jag i believe is a morph of the Coastal carpet python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_). the Jaguar mutation is of a co-dominant nature. This means that when the mutant gene is passed on it will be expressed in about half of the offspring when it is bred with a normal 'wild type' pythons. The hatchies that inherit the Jag gene are visually identifiable when they hatch (resembling the Jaguar parent) they pretty much enhance/reduce patterns/colours etc. which every way u wanta look at it :lol: gorgeous snakes.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 25, 2009)

Just read the whole thread :shock::shock::shock: man there are some mad RP/IP or whatever you call em on here...I am a massive fan of these but posted mine to many times already.....lol
Just enjoying looking at all these stunners. We are so lucky to have such great breeders in the hobby!
BTW Jas, that original pic of the Darwin is an absolute cracker mate.....
And Colin...what can I say.......i'm speechless!!!!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 26, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> cosmicwolf4:
> The jag i believe is a morph of the Coastal carpet python (_Morelia spilota mcdowelli_). the Jaguar mutation is of a co-dominant nature. This means that when the mutant gene is passed on it will be expressed in about half of the offspring when it is bred with a normal 'wild type' pythons. The hatchies that inherit the Jag gene are visually identifiable when they hatch (resembling the Jaguar parent) they pretty much enhance/reduce patterns/colours etc. which every way u wanta look at it :lol: gorgeous snakes.


 

Thanks for the info ssssmithy, that has explained a lot. I didn't understand before, now at least I will know what everyone is talking about when I see this lol:lol:


----------



## moreliainsanity (Oct 26, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Just read the whole thread :shock::shock::shock: man there are some mad RP/IP or whatever you call em on here...I am a massive fan of these but posted mine to many times already.....lol
> Just enjoying looking at all these stunners. We are so lucky to have such great breeders in the hobby!
> BTW Jas, that original pic of the Darwin is an absolute cracker mate.....
> And Colin...what can I say.......i'm speechless!!!!


 
Hey mate, if you're going to post something like the ones in your avatar please do
Don't hold back as i'm sure like a lot of herpers here i don't get sick on looking at them


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 26, 2009)

moreliainsanity said:


> Hey mate, if you're going to post something like the ones in your avatar please do
> Don't hold back as i'm sure like a lot of herpers here i don't get sick on looking at them


Have to agree, that one in your avatar is so beautiful. I hope to get something like that one day! What type of carpet is it and if you don't mind saying did you breed it, or who did you get it from? Thanks xx.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL...thanks Leigh & Blondy, the girl in my avatar is a RP or IP Proserpine Carpet and I intend to get some updated pics on the weekend hopefully, of her and her mate, i'll post them up then. They are stunning animals for sure.


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Nov 1, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> LOL...thanks Leigh & Blondy, the girl in my avatar is a RP or IP Proserpine Carpet and I intend to get some updated pics on the weekend hopefully, of her and her mate, i'll post them up then. They are stunning animals for sure.


Oh silly me , I should have guessed that one in your avatar was a girl, she is just SO pretty! I'm really looking forward to seeing some full sized pics of her, and her boyfriend!


----------

